# What type of "Archery Release" do you use?



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

O.K. Just out of curiosity I am wondering what kind of release you use for bow hunting and why? I have been hunting and shooting on archery leagues for years now and Honestly I have struggled more so with the hunting than the target shooting. Mainly with trying to hunt with the back tension release. I have found it difficult to properly shoot it while under the adrenaline of a deer under the stand!! It seems like the "trigger release" is how most hunters shoot while hunting, but I also know that a "back- tension" release will make you a better shot in the long run. I am going to by a trigger release for bow-hunting this season and also was wondering what you guys are shooting and if you can recommend a good trigger release.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I use a Tru Ball trigger release. Nothing special but works great for me


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Scott Little-Bitty Goose


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I use a Tru-Ball wrist release called the Short N Sweet. I prefer wrist releases because they allow you to draw the weight of the bow with less effort, due to the larger muscle groups doing the work. Once at full draw, concentrating on a smooth trigger squeeze is easier, for me.

There are a lot of different types of releases, so that everyone will fit into their own comfort zone and shoot better. 

Archery is full of personal choices and that's what attracts so many to it. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Texas trophy hunter 1st edition. Best release ive ever used. Its not a hair trigger release so dont have to sorrry about a fly landing on it andit releasing haha

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Scott - S hook

Works great for me and you don't have to worry about dropping it.


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

Winn Archery, loop hook. its a glove style release.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Scott Little Goose


----------



## JustGotOff (Jun 17, 2012)

Scott's mongoose


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tru ball copperhead. i like the smaller jaw size, allows me to keep my d-loop small as well..


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Scott shark. 


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

Carter attraction.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Carter 2 shot


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Scott wildcat past 3 seasons but somehow the edges got sharp and it's cutting my brand new d loop on my brand new bow only after 3 days of shooting


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefer a wrist strap release...all preference


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Fletchmatic rope release. Same one for 16 years now i believe. Its taken many back straps and would be awefull hard to part with it at this point. Bought my new bow amd the bow shop said i was nuts for continuing to us it lol. I make it a point to allways check my deer in there now lol!!

Nope not 16 years i just rememberd i bought it when I was in the Navy at Norfolk in 1992. Wow 20 years old.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

Carter Target 4+


----------



## nodog (Aug 23, 2012)

True ball release on a true fire buckle. The true ball head is as smooth as melted butter and the truefire buckle is a good buckle strap (I hate any velrco hunting). I also don't use my index finger, I shorten up the head and use the middle knuckle of my middle finger, very controlled release that way.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Carter Evolution...best release out there IMO.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Quickie 2 buddy let me try his loved the hair trigger. It really helped my release. Stopped me from punching trigger. A little expensive but worth it to me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I shoot a Scott little goose for huntin. There is no need for a back tension release for hunting. Being off a 1/8 of an inch can be the difference between a 10 and a 12 hole. But in hunting a 1/8 of an inch does not make a difference.


----------

